# How Much For A Habitation Check?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Coming up to 12 months ownership of Connie already - amazing where the year has gone.

Anyway I booked the van into the dealer we bought her from for mechanical service; MOT; & habitation check. Never thought to check the costs (if the work needs doing, it needs doing). Dropped the van off at the dealer this morning & in their Service Dept reception was a sign saying 'Habitation Check only £166-00 + VAT'. I know that some of you out there, do your own habitation checks but is the £166 + VAT reasonable or overpriced for a comercial check? 

Cheers

jimmy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Depends on the dealer, we charge £135 plus VAT for Habitation and £145 plus vat for mechanical.

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Service*

Hi

£166 plus vat - is that for the habitation service only?

My local dealers charge £225 for the mechanical service, so Peter appears good value.

Russell


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Service*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> £166 plus vat - is that for the habitation service only?
> 
> ...


Looks like it, although until I pick up the van next week & see a detailed invoice I won't know for certain.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A lot of money for a stamp :roll: and despite habitation checks people still end up discovering problems themselves.


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*hab service charge*

i don't know about the hab check part as swift offered to pay mine as part of a kiss and make up deal for all the hassle i had with my new van but the interim first small mechanical service charge on the fiat side is going to be £229 - never thought to question this charge! do not know if this is fair seems about the same as russells but don't know if his is a hab one or not - i'm dreading what a main service next year will be! but i suppose it is a big mh with 6 wheels and brakes etc just hope they give it a thorough going over as i agree things still seem to get missed and i suppose by the fact that they offered this it is the least expense but maybe i'm just being pessimistic - again :roll:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Interestly (or not :?) the dealer's website does not give any costs at all for service or hab check - asking, instead, that potential customers phone or e.mail. 
Please do not misunderstand me, the dealer is one of the biggest in NW England & we have had nothing but good dealings with them over these last 12 months (hence no mention of their name at this stage). However, I have doubts over any organisation that is not upfront with it's pricing structure.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Service*

Hi

I think it is better that services are individually priced.

For example, some vans have a pollen filter that may require replacing, other vans might not have this.

Russell


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: hab service charge*



ezzy66 said:


> i'm dreading what a main service next year will be! but i suppose it is a big mh with 6 wheels and brakes etc just hope they give it a thorough going over as i agree things still seem to get missed and i suppose by the fact that they offered this it is the least expense but maybe i'm just being pessimistic - again :roll:


When we had the judder mods done at Rockingham cars a few weeks ago I asked how much for a second service as Chelston had over £400 up on their board.
They said that a motorhome only needed a "light use" service and not the one for a workhorse doing mega miles a year and quoted me £209.
Thats cheaper than my first service so I know where I will be going.
I only have a 4 wheeler but it may be worth asking about a light use service for yours where ever you take it


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

We are charging £90.00 including VAT mobile service in the north west this winter.

Phil


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

RhinoInstalls said:


> We are charging £90.00 including VAT mobile service in the north west this winter.
> 
> Phil


Now he tells me!  For next year, where approximately are you based & is Manchester within you travelling area?


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

I am based in Sunny Chorley, We cover nationwide but only service locally (Lancashire, Manchester, Cumbria, West Yorkshire, Merseyside, Cheshire) .

Phil


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I paid £145 for a habitation check a few weeks ago. Could have had it done for £100 but needed them to be cc approved to keep the warranty up to date.

Make sure when you get it done they you use an approved workshop otherwise your warranty will be void. I paid £199 for my first (2 year) sevice at our local Peugeot garage.

Sooty


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi
The last time I used Mark of "Central Leisure" fame back in August, he charged me £80.00 and came to my house in Essex. They are based in the Midlands. A real nice guy too.

Steve


----------



## MarkCFurnival (Aug 21, 2010)

*Habitation check- Midlands area*

I use Central Leisure Services at Nuneaton. They are Swift approved, mobile and charge £90 for a full habitation check (and they don't rip you off for charging more for a tag axle) 
http://www.central-leisure-services.co.uk/ratesservices.htm


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Having mine done today by Newbridge Caravans,£110 inc vat,gone up a tenner since last year,worth having it done while the van is still under warranty


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

jimmyd0g said:


> Coming up to 12 months ownership of Connie already - amazing where the year has gone.
> 
> Anyway I booked the van into the dealer we bought her from for mechanical service; MOT; & habitation check. Never thought to check the costs (if the work needs doing, it needs doing). Dropped the van off at the dealer this morning & in their Service Dept reception was a sign saying 'Habitation Check only £166-00 + VAT'. I know that some of you out there, do your own habitation checks but is the £166 + VAT reasonable or overpriced for a comercial check?
> 
> ...


How long is a piece of string I guess. Our van for example is 8.5mtr l and has loads of electrical and gas appliances fitted. I always ask what is included, particularly in respect of our van.

I have been quoted all sorts of prices but most importantly the "check list" varies significantly.

Many dealers include a gas check but that (according to our manufacturer and Autogas200) only needs doing every 2 years

I guess the price is proportional to the work carried out

If the dealer only glances over it and charges £50 - have you got a good deal as opposed to a dealer that charges £150 but covers most things thoroughly


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

You should be given a check list of whats been done if its an approved repairer.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

So there i was saying you should have a habitation check whilst under warranty,new rear window rubber required and both side rails need resealing....warranty claim sent to Elddis..not happy on a 2 year old van though


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

tyreman1 said:


> You should be given a check list of whats been done if its an approved repairer.


Highbridge give a >40 point check list but charge £179. However, for that, this year they fixed three problems I was unaware of !


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

£189 Camper UK at Lincoln, havnt picked it up yet from Monday as snowed in, They have been very accomodating and have kept it inside and told me to get when i can.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Warranty work carried out quickly and professionaly with no quibbles from Elddis...would have cost me approx £450 plus vat for the repairs so having the habitation check was well worthwhile


----------

